# Proof Jethro Is An Alien



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 26, 2016)

_**G**_


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 26, 2016)

Jethro is a Lap Alien


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 26, 2016)

BBBZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 26, 2016)

j


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 26, 2016)

Quit letting your animals drink from the tungston grinders cooling can!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## higgite (Jun 26, 2016)

If Little Orphan Annie was a dog.




Tom


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 26, 2016)

the better to see mice at night


----------

